# Galaxy s4 Note boots to recovery



## Cronic (May 31, 2017)

One of my friends asked me about there phone today, a galaxy s4 note, which apparently froze in the middle of an update, and now boots to recovery. She said it occasionally turned on, but ftm part its not doing anything. I told her id look into it, and ive found a few possible solutions but most seem to include wiping her data. Atat said there was an app looping which was causing it, I'm guessing the update one. I would like to get it back online without wiping everything/factory reset...any ideas
Picture below is what the screen showed


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 1, 2017)

910A ? att variant?

depending on whats trashed a fullwipe may be the only option

google usually does a decent job of backing up contacts and pictures

edit: looks like a the pk5 update rolled a day or so ago and thats probly what failed

https://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4-att/general

you need a no-wipe odin tar if you want to flash /system without wiping /datadata

you can also try a adb backup and then full wipe odin and then adb restore

fullwipe firmware: https://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4-att/general/n910a-stock-odin-files-n910aucs2epk5-t3601576 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-nexus/general/guide-phone-backup-unlock-root-t1420351


----------



## Cronic (Jun 1, 2017)

OK thanks, the odin  program was one I was looking at, seemed pretty easy/reliable for fixing it. I'm gonna ger her phone in the next day or 2, once I get it ill post more


----------

